# Απλολογίες: πυριτ(ιδ)αποθήκη και αποστρατι(ωτι)κοποίηση



## UsualSuspect (Sep 8, 2010)

Και τις τέσσερεις λέξεις τις βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο. Πιστεύω ότι τα *πυριτιδαποθήκη *και *αποστρατιωτικοποίηση* είναι σωστά, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο αριθμός των αποτελεσμάτων του *αποστρατικοποίηση *στο γκουγκλ. Μήπως είναι πια "νόμιμη" λέξη;
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2010)

Απλολογία, θα έλεγε κανείς, όπως τα αμφορεύς (< αμφιφορεύς) και τράπεζα (< τετράπεζα).

Στον κατάλογο να μπει και ο περιβαντολόγος, καθώς και ο αθλίατρος (< αθλητίατρος).
Βέβαια, σε αντίθεση με τον αμφορέα, η στρατικοποίηση και ο περιβαντολόγος είναι τυποι μειωμένου κύρους... σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Την *_πυριταποθήκη_ δεν την ήξερα, αλλά δεν με ξενίζει, έχουμε αρχίσει να συνηθίζουμε το κουτσούρεμα (τη λανθασμένη *απλολογία*) αφού τη βρίσκουμε κάθε τόσο σε επίσημη σύνθεση. Αν δεν μας έρχονταν τα _πετροδολάρια_ κατευθείαν απέξω, θα τολμούσαμε εμείς να τα πούμε έτσι; Κι αν τα λέγαμε _πετρελαιοδολάρια_ και του ξέφευγε κανενός το _πετροδολάρια_, θα το είχαμε κάνει νήμα. (Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δεχτούμε την *_πυριταποθήκη_ τώρα...).

Η *_αποστρατικοποίηση_ ωστόσο είναι παλιά γνώριμη — χε χε, την ξέρει κι ο διορθωτής μου, μόνο φιλιά δεν ανταλλάξανε. Το ΛΝΕΓ αναγκάζεται να τη βάλει δίπλα στην _αποστρατιωτικοποίηση_ για να μπορέσει να τη χαρακτηρίσει _εσφαλμ_. Το ΛΚΝ, που συχνά προσφέρει στέγη σε τέτοια αποπαίδια, γυρίζει την πλάτη σ' αυτήν. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τους σωστούς τύπους, δεν θέλω πονοκεφάλους, αφήνω για άλλους τις ταρζανιές.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

αν φτιάχνει κανείς λίστα, νομίζω πρέπει να βάλει και την (πολύ άκομψη) πολυμελίτιδα. Στο γκουγκλ βλέπω μόνο 2 αποτελέσματα, αλλά στον προφορικό λόγο σας διαβεβαιώ ότι λέγεται συχνά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

nikosl said:


> πολυμελίτιδα


Γνωστή φλεγμονή των ατόμων με πολυμελείς οικογένειες. Σε έξαρση όταν τα παιδιά πάνε στο σχολείο, οπότε καίγεται κανονικά η γούνα των πατεράδων.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2010)

Υπάρχει και η *ελληνοποίηση* εκεί όπου ο προσεκτικός θα χρησιμοποιούσε την *ελληνικοποίηση*.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

Χμ... το θέμα του Ζάζουλα είναι γενικότερο. Οταν κάποια φορά είχα να μεταφράσω το _iraqinization of the war_ προτίμησα το *ιρακοποίηση* (παρότι ακουστικά μου άρεσε περισσότερο το *ιρακινοποίηση*). Ο λόγος ήταν ότι η κλασική έκφραση που έχει περάσει και στη βιβλιογραφία ήταν *βιετναμοποίηση* του πολέμου, ούτε *βιετναμεζοποίηση*, ούτε *βιετναμεζικοποίηση*. Θα μου πείτε τότε το αντίστοιχο θα ήταν η *Ελλαδοποίηση*. Και θα έχετε δίκιο....


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει σημασιακή διάκριση μεταξύ _ελληνοποίησης_ (κάνω κάποιον Έλληνα) και _ελληνικοποίησης_ (κάνω κάτι ελληνικό). Λογικά και _ελλαδοποίηση_ είναι το να κάνεις ένα μέρος (σαν την) Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται ότι έχουν διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο οι όροι ελλαδοποίηση και ελληνοποίηση. Αν πχ διαδιδόταν το δικό μας μοντέλο δημόσιας διοίκησης στην Ευρώπη, θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε για «ελλαδοποίηση» της ευρωπαϊκής δημόσια διοίκησης --ή όχι;

Παρεμπ: Το πρώτο γραπτό παράδειγμα απλολογίας που θυμάμαι ήταν σε κάποιο τεύχος _Διαπλανητικών_ (κόμιξ των 60s), όπου οι τότε Γήινοι υποδέχονται τους ταξιδιώτες του μέλλοντος με τη φράση «Ποίστε; Πωσπάσ'τε τοχός;» και ο μεταφραστής σημείωνε: «Στο μέλλον, η γλώσσα θα έχει απλουστευτεί. Σήμερα θα λέγαμε: "Ποιοι είστε; Πώς περάσατε το τείχος;"»

Ε, ναι, για να γράφω απομνημονεύματα, μας πρόλαβε ο γατοναύτης... :)


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

Συμφωνούμε. Προφανώς υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο ή τρία. Απλώς εδώ η απλολογία είναι λίγο πιο μπερδεμένη. Γιατί το ελληνικοποίηση --> ελληνοποίηση πέφτει πάνω σε ένα ήδη υπαρκτό και αποδεκτό ελληνοποίηση και έτσι (κατά τη γνώμη μου) έχει παγιωθει περισσότερο το ελληνοποίηση. Να το πω αλλιώς: η διόρθωση εδώ είναι πιο δύσκολη, γιατί σε κάποιον που λέει πολυμελίτιδα του λες "ξέρεις είναι πολιομυελίτιδα" αλλά σε κάποιον που λέει ελληνοποίηση, πρέπει να του εξηγήσεις ότι υπάρχουν δύο διακριτές λέξεις.
Επίσης, μια επιρροή πρέπει να έχουν τα αγγλικά, που έχουν μία λέξη και για το εθνικό επίθετο και για την εθνικότητα, και έτσι παράγουν ομοίως και τα -ization -isation.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Μια και το παρασοβαρέψαμε...

*ΛΝΕΓ:
απλολογία (η) *{απλολογιών} ΓΛΩΣΣ. η σίγηση ολόκληρης συλλαβής, όταν ακολουθεί στην ίδια λέξη συλλαβή που περιέχει το ίδιο σύμφωνο (με όμοιο ή διαφορετικό φωνήεν), γεννώντας λόγω τής επανάληψης αίσθημα κακοφωνίας, π.χ. _τετράπεζα > τράπεζα, διδάσκαλος > δάσκαλος, αμφιφορεύς > αμφορέας._
*
Αγγλική Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplology

Haplology​* is defined as the elimination of a syllable when two consecutive identical or similar syllables occur. The phenomenon was identified by American philologist Maurice Bloomfield in the 20th century. Linguists sometimes jokingly refer to the phenomenon as "haplogy" (subjecting the word "haplology" to haplology).

*Examples
*Basque: _sagarrardo_ > _sagardo_ 'apple cider'
English: 
_Engla land_ > _England_
_morpho phonology_ > _morphonology_
Colloquial: 
_library_ (RP: /'laɪbrərɪ/) > _libry_ /'laɪbrɪ/
_particularly_ > _particuly_
_pierced-ear earrings_ > _pierced earrings_
_probably_ > _probly_
_February_ > _febry_​_Hamamelididae_ (disallowed spelling: _Hamamelidae_)
_Nycterididae_ > _Nycteridae_
_mono nomial_ > _monomial_​Latin: _nutritrix_ > _nutrix_ 'nurse'
Homeric Greek: _amphiphoreus_ > _amphoreus_ 'two-handled pitcher' ​

*Γαλλική Wikipedia: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplologie
*
Une *haplologie*, ou _hapaxépie_, est l'amuïssement d'un ou plusieurs phonèmes répétés ou proches. Ainsi, _l'ectricité_ pour _l'électricité_ serait un cas d'haplologie. On cite parfois, par jeu, _haplogie_ comme exemple d'haplologie, mais cette forme n'existe pas dans l'usage réel.
Parfois considérée comme fautive (dans les cas précédents), elle peut cependant être lexicalisée :
•	le mot _amphore_ vient du grec _amphoreus_, forme simplifiée par haplologie d'_amphiphoreus_, c'est-à-dire « que l'on porte (pher-) des deux côtés (amphi) » ;
•	_tragi-comique_, forme simplifiée de _tragico-comique_ ;
•	_morphonologie_, employé délibérément par certains auteurs au lieu de _morpho-phonologie_ ;
•	_dysmorphobie_, forme simplifiée de _dysmorphophobie_ ;
•	_Clermont-Ferrand_, forme simplifiée de _Clermont-Montferrand_ ;
•	en anglais, _probably_ provient de la simplification de *_probable-ly_, phénomène qui s'applique à tous les adverbes de ce type.
L'haplologie porte parfois sur un mot :
Lorsqu'à la question : « Iras-tu au concert demain ? », l'on répond : « Oui, _j'irai_ », on supprime par haplologie l'adverbe de lieu _y_. En effet, la forme grammaticalement correcte serait : « Oui, j’*y* irai ». Mais la répétition du son _ (y-i) étant considérée comme euphoniquement gênante, on supprime l'adverbe y en évitant ainsi le hiatus. Si la question avait été posée avec le verbe être : « Seras-tu au concert demain ? », la réponse : « Oui, j'*y* serai » ne posant pas le même problème euphonique, l'adverbe y reprendrait naturellement sa place.
De même, lorsqu'à la question : « As-tu obtenu des renseignements de cette personne ? » l'on répond « Oui, j'en ai obtenu », on supprime par haplologie l'un des pronoms adverbiaux en. En effet, la « bonne » réponse devrait être : « Oui, j'*en en* ai obtenu », l'un des pronoms en étant mis pour « des informations », l'autre pour « de cette personne ». L'un des deux est supprimé pour éviter un en en disgracieux._​_


*Άλλες ελληνικές απλολογίες*
Αποδεκτές:
αναρτήρας αντί *αναρτητήρας
αστροπελέκι αντί *αστραποπελέκι
πετραχήλι αντί *περιτραχήλιον
χασικλής αντί *χασισικλής
χωρατό αντί *χωρατευτό
Μη αποδεκτές:
*ανημέρωτος αντί ανενημέρωτος
και αυτές που είπαμε. Άλλες; 


Δεκτές και οι ενδιαφέρουσες παραπομπές σε άλλα διαδικτυακά κείμενα._


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2010)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για το αντίστροφο φαινόμενο; Να προσθέτουμε συλλαβή εκεί που δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει, επειδή δεν είναι ο σωστός γραμματικός τύπος; Θα διορθώνατε σε υπότιτλο τον τύπο "Με απαγάγει" ή θα το αφήνατε;


----------



## nikosl (Sep 9, 2010)

Εγώ θα το διόρθωνα, αλλά θα έκανα ό,τι δυνατόν για να αποφύγω το "με απάγει".


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Θα διορθώνατε σε υπότιτλο τον τύπο "Με απαγάγει" ή θα το αφήνατε;


Αν το έλεγε άνθρωπος που θα έκανε παρόμοια λάθη στα αγγλικά, θα του το άφηνα (αρκεί να ήξερα ότι οι συνθήκες είναι τέτοιες που δεν θα πρέπει να δικαιολογούμαι μετά επί πέντε σεζόν στους λαθοθήρες). Εγώ ο ίδιος δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να πω: κάθε νύχτα έρχονται τρία ουρί και με απάγουν. Με πηγαίνουν... (αφήστε με τώρα στη φαντασίωσή μου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2010)

Για γιάρδες/υάρδες > ναυπηγεία του 19ου αιώνα πήγα να ψάξω στο *Ονοματολόγιον ναυτικόν* του Παλάσκα, ορίστε τι βρήκα:







Η _πυριτοθήκη_, la soute aux poudres, saint-barbe, _powder-magazine_.​
Αυτή και αν είναι απλολογία... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Μάλιστα. Το ΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί (με την ίδια σημασία) την *πυριτοδόκη*.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2010)

Ίσως αξίζει να δούμε κι ένα ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο όπου ένας ελληνογενής ξένος όρος έχει σχηματιστεί με απλολογία, αλλά ο ελληνικός όρος που σχηματίζεται για να τον αποδώσει είναι χωρίς απλολογία. Παράδειγμα: *Sarcoptes = Σαρκοκόπτης*, *sarcoptic = σαρκοκοπτικός / σαρκοκοπτική / σαρκοκοπτικό*, *Sarcoptidae = Σαρκοκοπτίδες / Σαρκοκοπτίδαι* (παρεμπ, αν σας άνοιξα την όρεξη για τα ακάρεα, διαβάστε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5124).


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2010)

Καθυστερημένα να προβάλω αντίρρηση στην άποψη (νομίζω του Ζάζ.) ότι ένας προσεκτικός θα έλεγε "ελληνικοποίηση" αντί "ελληνοποίηση". Ευτυχώς τέτοιοι προσεκτικοί δεν υπάρχουν -λέμε άλλωστε αμερικανοποίηση και τουρκοποίηση, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2010)

sarant said:


> Καθυστερημένα να προβάλω αντίρρηση στην άποψη (νομίζω του Ζάζ.) ότι ένας προσεκτικός θα έλεγε "ελληνικοποίηση" αντί "ελληνοποίηση". Ευτυχώς τέτοιοι προσεκτικοί δεν υπάρχουν -λέμε άλλωστε αμερικανοποίηση και τουρκοποίηση, έτσι;


Ο Ζαζ είπε ότι ένας προσεκτικός θα έλεγε "ελληνικοποίηση" αντί "ελληνοποίηση" εκεί όπου *όντως* χρειάζεται να πούμε "ελληνικοποίηση" (όχι, δηλαδή, σε όλες τις χρήσεις):


Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει και η *ελληνοποίηση* εκεί όπου ο προσεκτικός θα χρησιμοποιούσε την *ελληνικοποίηση*.


Και τώρα η σειρά μου να διαφωνήσω με τον sarant: Τέτοιοι προσεκτικοί υπάρχουν. Όταν μιλάμε για προμήθειες και υλικά, στα επίσημα κείμενα έχουμε ελληνικοποίηση, τη δε αμερικανοποίηση και τουρκοποίηση τη βρίσκω να χρησιμοποιείται σωστά — διότι δεν την έχω συναντήσει αναφερόμενη σε προμήθειες και υλικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2010)

Άμα θα βρείτε άκρη μ' αυτά, πείτε μου ποιο είναι το σωστό (τα παραδείγματα, όλα από την Καθημερινή):

...η αποβαλκανικοποίηση του ωραρίου...
[*]Αποβαλκανιοποίηση (τίτλος στο ίδιο άρθρο)
Η αποβαλκανοποίηση των Βαλκανίων

Μετά, μπορούμε να περάσουμε στη _βιομηχανοποίηση_. Και πάει (κ)λέγοντας...


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ο Ζαζ είπε ότι ένας προσεκτικός θα έλεγε "ελληνικοποίηση" αντί "ελληνοποίηση" εκεί όπου *όντως* χρειάζεται να πούμε "ελληνικοποίηση" (όχι, δηλαδή, σε όλες τις χρήσεις):
> 
> Και τώρα η σειρά μου να διαφωνήσω με τον sarant: Τέτοιοι προσεκτικοί υπάρχουν. Όταν μιλάμε για προμήθειες και υλικά, στα επίσημα κείμενα έχουμε ελληνικοποίηση, τη δε αμερικανοποίηση και τουρκοποίηση τη βρίσκω να χρησιμοποιείται σωστά — διότι δεν την έχω συναντήσει αναφερόμενη σε προμήθειες και υλικά.



Η λεπτή διάκριση ότι η ελληνικοποίηση είναι για τις προμήθειες και τα υλικά ενώ η ελληνοποίηση για όλα τα άλλα μου φαίνεται, με όλο το σεβασμό, τεχνητή και εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να κρατηθεί στην πράξη, αλλά και αυθαίρετη: γιατί τάχα μόνο των υλικών και των προμηθειών και όχι, έστω, των προγραμμάτων Η/Υ;

Στην πραγματικότητα, η διάκριση (υποτίθεται ότι) στηρίζεται στο δίπολο: ελληνοποίηση σημαίνει "κάνω κάποιον Έλληνα" ενώ ελληνικοποίηση "κάνω κάτι ελληνικό", όπως άλλωστε λέει και ο Ζάζουλας εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=79580&postcount=8

Αν όμως είναι έτσι, τότε είναι έωλος ο ισχυρισμός ότι η αμερικανοποίηση και η τουρκοποίηση χρησιμοποιούνται σωστά επειδή τάχα δεν αναφέρονται σε προμήθειες και υλικά! Όταν κάποιοι λένε για κίνδυνο τουρκοποίησης της Θράκης, ολοφάνερα εννοούν τον κίνδυνο να γίνει τουρκική η Θράκη -άρα, θα "έπρεπε" (κατά Ζάζουλα) να λένε "τουρκικοποίηση", λέξη ανύπαρκτη. 

Δεν είναι άλλωστε τυχαίο ότι σε κανένα λεξικό δεν υπάρχει λέξη "ελληνικοποίηση" (Μπαμπινιώτης, ΛΚΝ, Δημητράκος), ούτε συνθετικό "ελληνικ-" στον Μπαμπινιώτη.

Τέλος, να πω ότι η διατύπωση "εκεί όπου ο προσεκτικός θα χρησιμοποιούσε την ελληνικοποίηση" είναι ή άστοχη ή προσβλητική για μένα προσωπικά και τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων ομιλητών διότι υπονοεί ότι είμαι απρόσεχτος. Θα προτιμούσα μια διατύπωση με "προσεκτική χρήση", αν και πάλι άστοχη θα ήταν κτγμ σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω.

Επιμένω σ' αυτό και δεν το θεωρώ παρωνυχίδα, επειδή υπάρχουν άλλοι (και δεν εννοώ, προς Θεού, τον Ζάζουλα, αλλά π.χ. τον Μπαμπινιώτη) που με το τερτίπι των "προσεκτικών χρηστών" απαξιώνουν τρομοκρατικά τους τύπους που δεν είναι της αρεσκείας τους.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2010)

Η διάκριση (κατ' εμέ, αφού το θέλεις έτσι) στηρίζεται στο δίπολο που είχα αναφέρει προηγουμένως και τσιτάρεις κι εσύ· προμήθειες και υλικά ήταν απλώς χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα. Για τα προγράμματα Η/Υ είχε γίνει μια συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=186.0. Κάποιες εταιρείες λογισμικού (όπως π.χ. η SAP) χρησιμοποιούν πάντως ήδη την _ελληνικοποίηση_: http://www.sap.com/greece/partners/alpha/elsop.epx. Τέλος, η ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον χώρο των προμηθειών έγινε με τη λογική ότι εκεί ο όρος είναι ήδη επισήμως εδραιωμένος και σε χρήση. Το αν θα αρνηθούμε την ύπαρξη της _ελληνικοποίησης_ επειδή δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά να το θυμάμαι, ωστόσο, κάθε φορά που εντοπίζουμε και αναδεικνύουμε ελλείψεις τους. :)

Πάμε τώρα στην _τουρκοποίηση_ κ.τ.ό. Στην πλειονότητα των χρήσεων (για την ακρίβεια, σε όλες όσες είδα προσωπικά) κάλλιστα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εννοείται και το ότι κάτι (π.χ. η Θράκη ή η κατεχόμενη Κύπρος) γίνεται σαν την Τουρκία* ή ότι κάποιοι (π.χ. οι Μουσουλμάνοι) γίνονται Τούρκοι**. Όσοι μιλάνε για τουρκοποίηση της εκπαίδευσης στη Θράκη, δεν λένε (πιστεύω) ότι η εκπαίδευση γίνεται κυριολεκτικά τουρκική — απλώς ότι εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα της Τουρκίας / δίνει συνείδηση Τούρκου σε όσους την παρακολουθούν. Για να πούμε ότι η ελληνική Θράκη γίνεται πραγματικά τουρκική, θα πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει κατάκτηση ή προσάρτηση (νομίζω). :)

Για το άστοχο της έκφρασης, ζητώ συγγνώμη — δεν ήθελα να προσβάλω κανέναν.

______
** «Η αλλαγή τοπωνυμίων στην κατεχόμενη Κύπρο ως μέσο τουρκοποίησης.»
** «Το πρόγραμμα προωθεί τα δίγλωσσα νηπιαγωγεία, έτσι ώστε η τουρκοποίηση όλων των Μουσουλμάνων της Θράκης να αρχίζει από τη νηπιακή ακόμη ηλικία.»
.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2010)

Δεκτή η παρατήρηση για τα κενά των λεξικών και είμαι ο πρώτος που τα επισημαίνω (καμιά φορά τα αποκαλώ και τρύπες). Ωστόσο, όταν η απουσία ενός τύπου από τα λεξικά συνδυάζεται με ελάχιστες γκουγκλιές, αυτό ίσως κάτι δείχνει -πολύ περισσότερο όταν ένα ρυθμιστικό λεξικό σαν του Μπαμπινιώτη δεν δέχεται καν ότι το "ελληνικ-" αποτελεί δόκιμο πρώτο συνθετικό.

Σε ό,τι με αφορά, ο τύπος "ελληνικοποίηση" είναι αδόκιμος και θα τον διόρθωνα αν τον έβλεπα σε κείμενο, ακόμη κι αν είχε να κάνει με προμήθειες.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γνωστή φλεγμονή των ατόμων με πολυμελείς οικογένειες. Σε έξαρση όταν τα παιδιά πάνε στο σχολείο, οπότε καίγεται κανονικά η γούνα των πατεράδων.



Αχβάχ, είναι ανάγκη να μου το κοπανάς;


----------



## Earion (Sep 13, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, εγώ είμαι από *χωργιό *και, προτού καταλήξω στα _ελληνικο_- ή _ελληνο_- ποίηση, θα κοίταζα μήπως μπορούσε να με εξυπηρετήσει το *εξελληνισμός*.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Earion said:


> Συγγνώμη, εγώ είμαι από *χωργιό *και, προτού καταλήξω στα _ελληνικο_- ή _ελληνο_- ποίηση, θα κοίταζα μήπως μπορούσε να με εξυπηρετήσει το *εξελληνισμός*.



Και εκτουρκισμός και άλλα παρεμφερή. 
Είμαι κι εγώ από χωριό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2010)

Δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάποια σχετική μελέτη, οπότε σαν πρόταση εργασίας καταθέτω τις εξής σκέψεις:

Κατά κανόνα, όταν έχουμε σύνθεση με δεύτερο συνθετικό –_ποιώ_ ή –_ποίηση_ ή λέξεις με παρόμοια σημασία, τηρείται η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε επίθετο και ουσιαστικό. Π.χ. _πολιτογράφηση – πολιτικοποίηση_, _εθνογένεση – εθνικοποίηση_. Έχουμε περιπτώσεις με δύο τύπους χωρίς ιδιαίτερη διαφορά, π.χ. _μαζοποίηση – μαζικοποίηση_. Και έχουμε και περιπτώσεις που θα λέγαμε ότι υπάρχει απλολογία, π.χ. _βιομηχανοποίηση_. Ή που η απλολογία φαίνεται να έχει επικρατήσει, π.χ. η _ψηφιοποίηση_ σε σχέση με την _ψηφιακοποίηση_.

Ωστόσο, στην περίπτωση εθνωνυμικών (και άλλων τοπωνυμικών; και των κυριώνυμων;) στη θέση του πρώτου συνθετικού φαίνεται ότι με επιρροή από τα λατινικά και τις γλώσσες που πήραν αυτή τη σύνθεση από τα λατινικά, το πρώτο συνθετικό κρατά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τη απλούστερη και πιο λόγια μορφή του. Π.χ. _ρωσο-ιαπωνικός_, _ρωσοποίηση_ της ενέργειας, _αμερικανοποίηση_ της κουλτούρας, _αραβοποίηση_ των παραμυθιών, _μακεδονοποίηση_, _(απο)σταλινοποίηση_. Θα πούμε δηλαδή _ιαπωνοποίηση_ και όχι _γιαπωνεζοποίηση_ (προτιμούμε το λόγιο). Και όχι _ιαπωνικοποίηση_ του μάνατζμεντ, ενώ το _γιαπωνεζικοποίηση_ δοκιμάζει τις αντοχές μας σε δύο ταμπλό. Ο _εξιαπωνισμός_ δοκιμάζει άλλες αντοχές.

Αν ισχύει αυτή η υπόθεση, τότε θα προτιμήσουμε το _ελληνοποίηση_ ακόμα και όταν θα θέλαμε να πούμε _ελληνικοποίηση_.

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις μελετάμε πρώτα αν μας κάνει το κλασικό λόγιο _εξελληνισμός_ κ.ο.κ. (σχετικά και εδώ). Η λύση αυτή δεν προσφέρεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, οπότε καλό είναι να λύσουμε και το πρόβλημα της –_ποίησης_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

Έχουμε ξεχάσει την *οικονομετρία*, μια από τις πιο σιχαμερές απλολογίες, που σιχαμερή τη βρήκαμε (_econometrics_) και σιχαμερή την κρατήσαμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Ο Βενιζέλος ξανάκανε της μόδας και την *αλβανοποίηση *(που υπήρχε π.χ. και προ πενταετίας: http://www.ardin.gr/?q=node/304).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2012)

Να πω κι εγώ κάτι, με την σειρά μου. Η _ψηφιοποίηση_ δεν είναι απλολογία εκτός κι αν αναφέρεται στο πέρασμα μιας συσκευής από αναλογική σε ψηφιακή. Π.χ. "_η ψηφιοποίηση των φωτογραφικών μηχανών_". Ωστόσο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιεί κανείς την λέξη σε αυτήν την χρήση. Όταν λέμε _ψηφιοποίηση_, εννοούμε την μετατροπή ενός αναλογικού σήματος σε ψηφία. Το σύστημα είναι που λέγεται _ψηφιακό_· το σήμα αποτελείται από _ψηφία_. *Η ψηφιοποίηση ενός σήματος είναι η μετατροπή του σε ψηφία* (δυαδικά).


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> *Η ψηφιοποίηση ενός σήματος είναι η μετατροπή του σε ψηφία* (δυαδικά).


Καλημέρα. Υποτίθεται ότι και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση (της μετατροπής αναλογικού σήματος σε *ψηφιακό*) θα ήταν σωστό, συνεπές, λογικό να μιλούσαμε για _ψηφιακοποίηση_. (Το αντίστροφο δεν θα ήταν _αναλογ*ικο*ποίηση_;) Μας επηρεάζει το γεγονός ότι έχει επικρατήσει το _digitization_ σε βάρος τού _digitalization_. Και αυτή η ψηφιακή μορφή δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από περίπτωση σε περίπτωση; Θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε _ψηφιοποίηση_ για κάποια και _ψηφιακοποίηση_ για κάποια άλλα; Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να επιβάλουμε την _ψηφιακοποίηση_ στη θέση της _ψηφιοποίησης_. Πάει αυτό.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 28, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν ψηφιοποιούμε ή ψηφιακοποιούμε το σήμα αλλά αν δεν έχεις τον σωστό αποδικοποιητή δεν βλέπεις τίποτις:laugh:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jul 28, 2012)

Στη ρύμη τού λόγου συχνά κουτσουρεύονται λέξεις. Όταν δεν προκύπτει χασμωδία ή κίνδυνος παρανόησης γίνονται αποδεκτές χωρίς παρενέργειες. Αλλά περιπτώσεις όπως τής "πολυμελίτιδας" ή του "αθλίατρου", αν και συχνά λεγόμενες, πρέπει να τις προσέξουμε. 
Η αποστρατιωτικοποίηση έγινε αποστρατικοποίηση χωρίς να πηγαίνει ο νους μας σε άλλη έννοια. Μια όμως μεγαλύτερη "οικονομία", δίνοντας την "αποστρατοποίηση" (υπάρχει στο Google αρκετές φορές) θα οδηγούσε στο ότι ίσως δημιουργούμε αποστράτους.
Κάποιες άλλες λέξεις, όπως ο "περιβαντολόγος", μου αφήνουν μεγαλύτερο κενό στην ακοή απ' όσο κάποιες που έχουν υποστεί δραστικότερες περικοπές (πχ πετροδολάρια). Εξάλλου σε τέτοιες μακροσκελείς λέξεις οι ξένοι έχουν αποκτήσει ειδικότητα (hippo, rhino, croc και μυρία άλλα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2012)

Έχουν περάσει τόσα μηνύματα και δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα την κουτσουρεμένη λέξη που προσπαθώ να καθιερώσω; Το *παρέμπ*, γιατί το _παρεμπιπτόντως_ μού πέφτει μεγάλο (όχι ορθογραφικά δύσκολο — από την αρχή σκεφτόμουν το _εμπίπτω_ για να τα 'χω καλά μαζί του).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2012)

Του 'χεις φτιάξει ολόκληρο νήμα (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5862-παρεμπιπτόντως) και το 'χεις ήδη αναφέρει en passant ουκ ολίγες φορές, οπότε...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 28, 2012)

Δηλώνω ανημέρωτη (παναπεί μη ενήμερη. Όχι αμέρωτη  )


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jul 29, 2012)

Ανάλογες παγιδούλες κρύβουν και ζευγάρια λέξεων του τύπου *εξίσταμαι/εξανίσταμαι*


----------



## sarant (Jul 30, 2012)

Το παρέμπ το χρησιμοποιούμε και στο δικό μου το μαγαζί, αν και υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός από το παρεπιφτού. Εγώ πάντως παρέμπ λέω.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η *ψηφιοποίηση *δεν είναι απλολογία εκτός κι αν αναφέρεται στο πέρασμα μιας συσκευής από αναλογική σε ψηφιακή. Π.χ. "_η ψηφιοποίηση των φωτογραφικών μηχανών_". Ωστόσο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιεί κανείς την λέξη σε αυτήν την χρήση. Όταν λέμε _ψηφιοποίηση_, εννοούμε την μετατροπή ενός αναλογικού σήματος σε ψηφία. Το σύστημα είναι που λέγεται _ψηφιακό_· το σήμα αποτελείται από _ψηφία_. *Η ψηφιοποίηση ενός σήματος είναι η μετατροπή του σε ψηφία* (δυαδικά).





nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Υποτίθεται ότι και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση (της μετατροπής αναλογικού σήματος σε *ψηφιακό*) θα ήταν σωστό, συνεπές, λογικό να μιλούσαμε για _ψηφιακοποίηση_. (Το αντίστροφο δεν θα ήταν _αναλογ*ικο*ποίηση_;) Μας επηρεάζει το γεγονός ότι έχει επικρατήσει το _digitization_ σε βάρος τού _digitalization_. Και αυτή η ψηφιακή μορφή δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από περίπτωση σε περίπτωση; Θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε _ψηφιοποίηση_ για κάποια και _ψηφιακοποίηση_ για κάποια άλλα; Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να επιβάλουμε την _ψηφιακοποίηση_ στη θέση της _ψηφιοποίησης_. Πάει αυτό.



Στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012) υπάρχει το ακόλουθο σχόλιο ως σκεπτικό γιατί προκρίνεται η _ψηφιοποίηση _(πλέον και στο ΛΝΕΓ, όπως και το _ψηφιοποιώ_) αντί της _ψηφιακοποίησης_:Θεωρούμε ότι η σημασία του νεολογισμού αναφέρεται πρωτογενώς στη μετατροπή σε ακολουθία ψηφίων, ενώ η σημασία 'μετατρέπω κάτι σε ψηφιακή μορφή' είναι το αποτέλεσμα της πιο πάνω διαδικασίας. Οπότε δεν δικαιολογείται η χρήση παράγωγου της λέξης «ψηφίο» κατά τη διαδικασία κατασκευής του νεολογισμού.​Μ' άλλα λόγια, το ΚΕΕΟΝ δεν θεωρεί τον όρο _ψηφιοποίηση _προϊόν απλολογίας.


----------



## meidei (Oct 29, 2012)

Με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση μάθαμε για τους _αποδικωποιητές_, και με τον Ομπάμα μάθαμε για τους _αφροαμερικάνους_. Το πρώτο το χώνεψα, το δεύτερο με τίποτα. Αφρικανοαμερικάνος είναι ο Μπάρακ, αφροαμερικάνος είναι και ο Ομπάμα και ο Ρόμνι όταν τους ψεκάσεις με αφρό ξυρίσματος Ζιλέτ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Μα τα _Αφροαμερικανός_, _Αφροαμερικανίδα_, _Αφροαμερικανή_, _Αφροαμερικάνα_, _αφροαμερικανικός_ & _αφροαμερικάνικος_ υπάρχουν κανονικά στα λεξικά μας (βλ. λ.χ. ΛΝΕΓ 2012) και τη γλώσσα μας με απευθείας απόδοση του αγγλ. όρου _Afroamerican_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

@meidei: Να μη σου πω πόσο δίκιο έχεις και πόσο δίκιο θα χάσεις...

Διότι δεν είναι μόνο ο _Αφροαμερικανός_ που έχει επικρατήσει και έχει μπει και στα λεξικά. Το ίδιο γίνεται και με τον _αφροκεντρισμό_, που και πάλι δεν έχει σχέση με κάτι που κάνεις την ώρα που ξυρίζεσαι. Το φαινόμενο είναι μάλλον ένα είδος ορολογικής αφροσύνης.


----------



## meidei (Oct 29, 2012)

Και η Βικιπαίδεια προτιμά το "αφροαμερικάνος"... Κι εμείς, δεν περιμέναμε λίγο να αντικατασταθεί στα αγγλικά το αισχρό Afroamerican με το African American που κυριαρχεί σήμερα, πριν το μεταφράσουμε... Τι να πεις...


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2012)

Μπροστά στο ακατάληπτο _απο _... _απο_... φτου -- _αποδικωποιητές_, θα ήμουν πρόθυμος να καταπιώ ακόμα κι ένα --τι να πώ;-- ένα _αποκωδητές _!!!

Όσο για τους Αφροαμερικανούς, είναι από δεκαετίες καθιερωμένοι έτσι. Δεν μπορούν (και δεν χρειάζεται) ν' αλλάξουν τώρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2012)

Εννοείς αποδικοποιητές, αυτοί που μας χρειάζονται για την επίσπευση της έκδοσης δικαστικών αποφάσεων, φυσικά (ξέρω, αυτό είναι για τις λεξιπλασίες, αλλά βαριέμαι να ψάχνω το νήμα πρωί πρωί).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2012)

Κάπου 18.000 γκουγκλιές για *λουκανοπιτάκια* (κι άλλες 14.000 για *λουκανόπιτα*) μάλλον αποδεικνύουν την εδραίωση κι άλλης μιας απλολογίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, εγώ το _αποδικοποιητής_ το θεωρώ λάθος, όχι απλολογία. Νομίζω ότι είναι απλώς μπέρδεμα του γλωσσοδετικού _αποκωδικοποιητή_.


----------



## meidei (Nov 3, 2012)

Μια φορά πάντως εγώ, το αποκωδικοποιητής το άκουσα μόνο στην μορφή "από.... εεε.... κωδικοποιητής". Το θεωρούμε λέξη τώρα αυτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Δεν είναι καινούρια λέξη, όμως.


----------



## meidei (Nov 3, 2012)

Μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν λέξη του αμφιθέατρου του πανεπιστημίου και του εργαστηρίου πληροφορικής. Τώρα που βγήκε στην πιάτσα, φάνηκε πόσο αντέχει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2012)

meidei said:


> Με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση μάθαμε για τους _αποδικωποιητές_, και με τον Ομπάμα μάθαμε για τους _αφροαμερικάνους_. Το πρώτο το χώνεψα, το δεύτερο με τίποτα. Αφρικανοαμερικάνος είναι ο Μπάρακ, αφροαμερικάνος είναι και ο Ομπάμα και ο Ρόμνι όταν τους ψεκάσεις με αφρό ξυρίσματος Ζιλέτ.



Αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά. Εγώ θεωρώ απολύτως καθιερωμένο το "αφροαμερικάνος" (και το λεξικό μου συμφωνεί) και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω "αποκωδικοποιητής", μάλιστα δεν έχω ποτέ μου ακούσει τον απλολογικό τύπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Θυμίζω επίσης ότι υπάρχει και το μαλλί _άφρο_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έτσι λοιπόν σαν τον _αφρό_ στους _Αφροαμερικανούς_ είναι και το _ερωτ-_ στις *ερωταποκρίσεις* (που τις έχουμε από τον μεσαίωνα) και τις *ερωταπαντήσεις* (που είναι πιο πρόσφατες, τόσο νέες που δεν τις έχουν προσέξει ούτε τα λεξικά!). Ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι «έρωτας» αυτό το _ερωτ-_. Και θα πρότεινα το _*interrobang*_ (ή *interabang*) να γίνει *ερωτοθαυμαστικό*.


‽



.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως θα μου πήγαινε καλύτερα να το πω *ερωταυμαστικό*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Το συγκεκριμένο σύμβολο, πιστεύω ότι καλό θα ήταν να μην το πούμε τίποτε ακόμη (άντε, ας το μεταγράψουμε), επειδή δεν περιέχει καν το ελληνικό ερωτηματικό...

Και αν η απλογράφηση είναι να μας οδηγήσει στο ερωταυμαστικό, γιατί όχι ερωθαυμαστικό;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2012)

Ναι, εναλλακτικά κι εγώ το *ερωθαυμαστικό* σκέφτηκα. Οψόμεθα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Ορίστε και ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το σύμβολο του _*ελληνικού ερωθαυμαστικού*_:




(Άλλο πράγμα το ευρωθαυμαστικό.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2012)

Εμένα πάντως μου μοιάζει σαν χέρι που κρατάει δάδα (ή γκλομπ κι ετοιμάζεται να το φέρει στο κεφάλι μου). Κι η πλάκα είναι πως αυτός που το κρατάει είναι αρτιστερόχειρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> αρ*τ*ιστερόχειρας


*Είναι* η μέρα των λεξιπλασιών...


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

...
θαυμαστικό + ερωτηματικό => θαυμάζω + απορώ = θαυμασταπορία (όπως τελεία)

ερωθαυμαστικό + ευρώ (σε δόσεις) = δοσαπορία

ερωθαυμαστικό - ευρωθαυμαστικό = αποροθαυμαστικό

θαυμαστικό + ερωτηματικό - ευρώ = δραχμαπορία (ατελώς, διατελώ αματελώς)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Στου Σαραντάκου βρήκα σήμερα μια «διαδήλωση *βερικοπαραγωγών*». Μου αρέσει η αναποφασιστικότητα στον Ριζοσπάστη:

Στον αφανισμό οδηγούνται οι βερικοκοπαραγωγοί (1999)
αποζημιώσεις που δικαιούνται οι βερικοπαραγωγοί (2000)

Βασικά, σε αφανισμό οδηγήθηκε το ένα από τα δύο «κο».


----------



## sarant (Jul 11, 2013)

Ωχωχ! Η απλολογία στο δικό μου άρθρο είναι δική μου αμέλεια, δηλαδή έκανα λάθος πληκτρολόγησης... (και απλοποίησης, διότι έβλεπα "βερυκοκκοπαραγωγών")
Tο διόρθωσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ως κλασικές περιπτώσεις απλολογίας, από τα αρχαία κιόλας χρόνια, τα τακτικά αριθμητικά που αντιστοιχούν σε πολλαπλάσια του δέκα, μικρότερα του εκατό (δηλ. 20, 30, 40, ...90); Πώς αλλιώς μπορεί να έχουν προκύψει τα τριακοστός από το τριάκοντα, το (τεσ)σαρακοστός από το τεσσαράκοντα κ.ο.κ.; Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ξεκινήσει από τριακονταστός, τεσσαρακονταστός κ.ο.κ.; Μαρτυρούνται καν τέτοιοι τύποι;


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jun 17, 2014)

Αγαπητέ μου, το ερώτημά σας είναι ενδιαφέρον και η τοποθέτησή σας λογική. Ωστόσο, όλα τα αρχαία τακτικά αριθμητικά που αναφέρατε πλάστηκαν στην πραγματικότητα κατ' αναλογίαν προς το *εἰκοσ-τός *(< _εἴκοσι _+ επίθημα _-τός_). Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί φαίνεται να έχουν σχηματιστεί με τέρμα _-στός,_ αν και δεν έχουν ένσιγμα θέματα (π.χ. _ἑξηκο-στός, ἑκατο-στός, τριακο-στός_), διότι από το αρχ. _εἰκοστός _αποσπάστηκε ολόκληρο το τέρμα _-στός _με επανανάλυση. Επομένως, δεν πρόκειται για απλολογία.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνιση, Dr Moshe.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2017)

Υποθέτω μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και τη *φυσιοθεραπεία* εδώ, που τη λέει και πολύς κόσμος. Προσωπικά, πρώτα τον φυσιοθεραπευτή έμαθα και μετά τον φυσικοθεραπευτή, και αναρωτιώμουν αν ο τελευταίος είχε κάποια σχέση με τον πρώτο. Βέβαια τότε ήταν η περίοδος που αναρωτιόμουν αν οι Αφροαμερικανοί σχετίζονταν με την αφρόκρεμα...


----------



## Katsik35 (Jul 8, 2017)

Με παραξενεύει που δεν αναφέρθηκε ακόμη το "σουβλα(κα)τζίδικο" - εκτός αν δεν έμαθα ακόμη να ψάχνω σωστά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2017)

Το σουβλατζίδικο δεν πουλάει μόνο σουβλάκια, πουλάει κυρίως σουβλιστά, σούβλας.


----------

